# 8. Charity-Crunchen 2016



## Terminator_1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear members of Team TECHPOWERUP,

SETI.Germany and Team LAF organize the Charity Event 2016. It takes place from 01/16/2016 23.00 UTC until 01/30/2016 22.59 UTC
This year we will crunch for the project POEM@Home.
Team change:
Shortly before the start of the event, the participants change from their main team into the charity team: http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/team_display.php?teamid=863, and crunch for the project POEM@Home starting from 01/16/2016 23.00 UTC. Participation is voluntary.

In the project settings, it is easiest if all available WU-types are allowed.

SETI.Germany and Team LAF invite all BOINC teams to participate. Everyone is welcome to join the event.

Here are the most important links:
POEM@Home: Homepage: http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/
Charity Team: http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/team_display.php?teamid=863
Charity Forum: http://forum.charity.boinc-af.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=46anuu1bstp43fpkg3t5h5ptu1&
We wish you much fun with the 8th Charity Event

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds like some fun, does Poem utilize gpu crunching?


----------

